# Hobby Run Amuck



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

As several of you know, I started out with a 5 gallon and veiltail betta almost two years ago. I decided to breed bettas and got more and more bettas until I ended up with 5 pure betta imbellis, one hybrid, and one veiltail along with a fishroom closet. I currently have a 20 gallon spawning/growout tank, a 15 gallon planted imbellis tank, a 2 gallon hospital tank, a 7.9 gallon nano tank, and a 1.5 gallon hospital tank along with about 25 jars. Just goes to show that bettas are very addicting fish.


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Keep in mind, it's not just bettas...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

when i first got into this hobby back in the early 70s , i started with a 10 gallon tank..3 weeks later i bought a 29 gallon tank....a little more than a year later i had over 100 tanks....a year or so after that i still had only 100 or so tanks but had added more than 200 jars for the bettas i was breeding....all of that while i was working 12 hours a day/7 days a week...it just got to be too much so after raising about 5000-6000 of them turkeys i stopped breeding once they were all sold..
but now i have cut back some...now i have approximately 150 tanks ; but only about 75 of them are currently set up.....
this hobby can be very addictive.........lol


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

WOW 75 tanks HOLY MOLY.... Your house must be one big fish store....
I know its addicting I keep wanting to pick p more tanks but am being patient and realistic with myself. I think m going to try and spoil the cichlids until I find another really beautiful group of fish to get


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

We have four active tanks totaling 99 gallons right now - 40, 20, 29, and 10. I think at our "worst" we had nine or ten (one of which was a rubbermaid tub for feeders/fry). 

We just don't really have the space right now for more in this apartment, seeing as our bedroom and bathrooms aren't really an option. I can't do running water noise when I'm trying to sleep, and the bathrooms are so tiny, we couldn't fit one.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I started with just a betta, then to a 10 gal, then to a 20, more ten gallons came as my fish bred, and i just got a free 16 gal.....Looking to get a larger tank maybe 75 gallans for the living room in the very near futer.

Very addicting hobby.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

go here crunch..

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fish-aquarium-pictures/35115-fishroom-almost-done.html

and of course , a couple of da fishes...lol.

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fish-aquarium-pictures/35113-fishroom-almost-done.html


----------



## Andrewj (Jan 10, 2013)

Loha that is a very nice set up 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I just put my 20 gal in my closet and set up my 7.9 gal. Can't wait till my imbellis spawn.


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

Why would you put a fish tank in your closet? To hide it from the wife? How many people love the movie The Incredible Mr. Limpet? Oh i wish i wish i wish i were a fish..... If you seen it you know the song he sings while staring into his tank. If you haven't seen it rent it or buy it for $5 it will become a favorite!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My aunt bought my dad a 10 gallon for his birthday in June, 1980. It wasn't long until we picked up a several used tanks in quick succession. In July, ACA came to Chicago and we bought 60 fish in one day. A tank buying spree later or two (we got a 3 tiered rack all ready with lights and air), we had 70 tanks. My main chore was water changes. 8 years later we moved across the county twice in 2 years with of the small, non-leaking tanks empty (company paid for move). We were fish free for years. Then my sister, who is 19 years younger than I am grew up on fish stories and slides, went and bought a garage sale tank at about the same age as I got hooked. The next year ACA came to Atlanta (40 mins away), and the tanks came out of boxes and onto the kitchen counter (and under it and next to it) and we were off again.

moral of the story, stay away from ACA.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You have a great start going on there! I know as you keep at this you will get better and better, and have the fish to prove it


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

TankdreamerJim said:


> Why would you put a fish tank in your closet? To hide it from the wife?


Nope. Don't plan on even having one of those for about 14 years in fact. By then it will be legal if you know what I mean. I had a setback in spawning my imbellis as my heater broke. I hope to spawn them soon.


----------

